# Oh yoohoo Raaaaay!



## abax (Apr 22, 2013)

Can I mix KelpMax with my K-lite when I fertilize my plants? I use 1/4 tsp.
K-Lite and would be very convenient if I can mix the two about every seven
to ten days in my Spot Shot when I fertilize. Good idea/bad idea?


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone can comment on this topic, ya know. I just addressed the question to Ray because he's familiar with his products.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't see why not.

I use 1/4 tsp/gal of Seaplex kelp with 1/4 tsp/gal of K lite.

I think kelpmax is the kelp base for Ray's Solo mix.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2013)

I do it, don't see why not, it raises the next question - would it be more effective if the kelp product was used by itself at the recommended amount?


----------



## ALToronto (Apr 25, 2013)

Depends on what you're using it for. If I'm trying to rescue completely rootless plants, or ones with barely functional roots, I don't want to use fertilizers because all they will do is feed the bacteria in the medium. So I make a high concentration (1:125 dilution) of KelpMax in pure water and apply it to the entire plant, especially the stems and the undersides of leaves.

As an added boost for healthy plants, 1:500 dilution of KelpMax added to regular 40-50 ppm N fertilizer works well. But I don't leave this pre-mixed solution sitting around for more than a day; it degrades very rapidly (gets slimy).


----------

